# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Série Dr Cath sur 6play

## mamandeuna

Qui, comme moi, suite cette super série sur un vétérinaire en Belgique ?
Il y a de tout, l'aspect médical, social, sur le métier. Les maîtres des toutous sont du tout venant, pas branchés bouffe barf, et éducation positive. Ils sont nature et adorent leurs animaux. Souvent leur seule raison de vivre par ailleurs. Il n'y a aucune morale donnée par cette super vétérinaire qui soigne sans juger et accompagne animaux et maîtres avec la même humanité envers la gent humaine et animale... ::  
Le seul côté gore, c'est que la caméra n'est pas coupée quand il faut euthanasier.  ::

----------


## Zabou 95

C'est avec assiduité que je regarde cette série les samedis et dimanches de 6 h à 9 h ... j'aime beaucoup, moi aussi.

----------


## mamandeuna

Super, je me sens moins seule !

----------


## Zabou 95

Plus que des rediffusions ! ...  ::

----------


## doriant

pkoi  :: la dame veut ptetre pas passer sa vie devant la camera aussi.

----------


## mamandeuna

Oui beaucoup de rediffusion, comme pour la série Adoption. Mais bon, il faut faire de nouvelles saisons.  ::

----------

